# Verbs in Romanian (first coniugation)



## mikasa_90

Hi everybody. I'm Italian girl that study Romanian.
I would like to know the verbs in first coniugation as a cheama, a saluta. Can you tell me other verbs and I coniugate them.
Thanks so much.


----------



## robbie_SWE

I recommend that you look at this page and also the Romanian edition of Wiktionary if you want to learn more Romanian words (verbs). 

Good luck and ask for help any time!

 robbie


----------



## parakseno

I'd just like to add that the first verb is "a chema" (to call) in the infinitive. This verb has a vowel alternation in the present of the indicative: "chem-/cheam-" e.g. "eu chem" (I call - indicative present); "el/ea/ei cheamă" (he calls - ind. present). The "cheam-" root appears only at the third person singular and plural (where the ending that is added is "ă"). 
Same thing happens to "a lucra" for example. "eu lucrez" (I work) ... "el/ea lucrează" (he/she works).


----------



## mikasa_90

thanks so much...i will can help you again.Bye


----------

